# Slate Roofing Contractor Question



## stortztools (Sep 20, 2013)

Our company, John Stortz and Son, has been selling premium slate tools for over 100+ years and I feel that the slate roof market is shifting. There are not as many dedicated slate roofers compared to roofers who will bid or take a slate job because it's work. 

My question is, as a roofing contractor how much of your work is slate? Are slate jobs even part of your company's scope? Are the tools you use something that is a part of your tool box or are you buying economically for each job?

Any insight you may have on the slate roofing market would be appreciated.


----------



## bama boy (Jan 31, 2014)

stortztools said:


> Our company, John Stortz and Son, has been selling premium slate tools for over 100+ years and I feel that the slate roof market is shifting. There are not as many dedicated slate roofers compared to roofers who will bid or take a slate job because it's work.
> 
> My question is, as a roofing contractor how much of your work is slate? Are slate jobs even part of your company's scope? Are the tools you use something that is a part of your tool box or are you buying economically for each job?
> 
> Any insight you may have on the slate roofing market would be appreciated.


I have been in the roofing business for 15 years. I'm originally from the gulf Coast. There is a lot of french and Spanish colonial homes there. So the historical restoration market was great there. You are selling the most expensive long lasting roofi.g system out there. I've been part of two slate jobs in my career. I really do wish more people would choose slate roofs, but I really don't see or hear about it very often unfortunately.


----------

